# [V] Sharkoon SCU (5.1 Digital-Analog-Konverter)



## svd (14. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt ein analoges 5.1 Soundsystem oder Headset daheim, aber keine Ahnung (oder AV Receiver), wie ihr diese an euerer Konsole verwenden könnt?
Damit geht's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeboten wird die "Sharkoon SCU". 
Dieses kleine Gerät hat einen optischen Eingang (TOSLink), drei analoge Ausgänge (3.5mm Klinke). 
Eingehenden Bitstreams werden in Dolby Digital Signale umgewandelt. 5.1 Signale in 5.1 Dolby Surround, Stereosignale, per "ProLogic II" Verfahren, auf die Satelliten verteilt.

Ich hatte das Teil verwendet, um die PS3 an einem alten, rein analogen, "Teufel Concept E" Lautsprechersystem zu betreiben.
Funktioniert einwandfrei. (Obwohl nur Dolby Digital enkodiert wird, gibt's auch bei DTS Blu-rays Raumklang. Fragt mich bloß nicht,wieso. )

Verschickt wird in der OVP, der Inhalt ist komplett und umfasst folgendes:

Sharkoon SCU
Netzteil
TOSLink-Kabel (unbenutzt, noch verschweißt)
USB Mikrofonkabel (USB-A > USB-B) für PS3 oder PC (unbenutzt, noch verschweißt)
XBox360 Mikrofonkabel (2.5mm Klinke) (unbenutzt, noch verschweißt)
Handbuch (ungelesen. Kleiner Scherz.)

Der Preis beläuft sich auf 25€ inkl. Porto, überwiesen wird auf ein österr. Bankkonto.

Anm: Ursprünglich war die "Sharkoon SCU" Bestandteil (bzw. Zubehör) der "Sharkoon X-Tatic 5.1" Headsetreihe. Zwei 9-polige Anschlüsse für diese sind auch noch vorhanden.
Da Revisionen aber nicht gemischt werden sollen und ich keinen blassen Schimmer halbe, welcher das vorliegende Gerät angehört, rate davon ab, diese Headsetanschlüsse zu verwenden.


----------

